# sick puppy, help!



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

*sick puppy, help!*PARVO**

my little 4 month old pup came down with an illness yesterday evening. He has had a bit of an upset stomach (slightly) for the past few days, which is probably due to getting back on red meat after such a long time. I was about to go grab some more chicken for his next meal(my fault, I forgot he is young and gave him too much red meat too fast). 
But yesterday after work I came home to his crate full of vomit and diarrhea. He had no appetite and didn't want to do much. I gave him Imodium and he didn't make anymore messes inside. He slept through the night, but didn't wake me up the next morning like he normally does  
Still no appetite this morning. He slept in the crate all day and I put him in the laundry after lunch so he could have access to water and gave him another Imodium just in case. He had much more energy at lunch time and was running around the yard chasing the other dogs. 
When I came home from work this evening he had vomited phlegm and had a bad bout of diarrhea in the laundry room. He was once again very lethargic and won't do much besides sleep. 

I worked at a vet for over 5 years and am very well versed in parvo, it doesn't smell at all like parvo even though the symptoms are similar. He hasn't been anywhere besides my house, and my mother's. I haven't been anywhere dog related so I don't see how that virus could have been tracked home. 

I have seen no signs of worms BUT I do have a flea problem, although I have never seen him chewing himself, just scratching. 

Could this just be because of the red meat?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

River Run

Odds are it is the food getting him messed up but at his age I would take him in for a quick check up and stool sample. Giardia and coccidia can cause this explosive diarrhea and while easily treatable you have to know he has it. Get him checked, bland chicken, no fat or organ with bone and less than his usual amount. 

Liz


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow if there is no improvement. My adult girls got giardia from work one time, thankfully they got over it on their own, but I know it can hit pups a lot harder.

Plan on making a run to the store tomorrow for some supplies. Anything special I should get to help settle him?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

he did eat a bird not too long ago. It has been forever since I have had a pet with coccidia, how long can it take for the symptoms to show?


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

If it was my puppy I'd go to the vet ASAP. I would worry about dehydration. You should be giving him pedalyte or something similar if you are going to wait until tomorrow to take him in.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RiverRun said:


> planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow if there is no improvement. My adult girls got giardia from work one time, thankfully they got over it on their own, but I know it can hit pups a lot harder.
> 
> Plan on making a run to the store tomorrow for some supplies. Anything special I should get to help settle him?


if it isn't giardia or something like that, and it turns out to be a colitis or gastritis from being put on red meat too soon......in my doggie medicine chest...

i keep chicken broth and coconut water for electrolyte replacement and coconut oil and colloidal silver....

let us know how the vet goes.

i don't particulary subscribe to fasting, simply because i like to keep the dog hydrated under most circumstances; and, of course it always depends...

however, lethargy generally means a visit to the vet if not cleared within 24 hours.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks! I do have some coconut oil on hand. Would ACV help at all? I seem to use it for everything else and normally keep it in their water bowl(although he does have fresh water access without ACV in it) 

I am keeping a close eye to make sure he does not dehydrate. I do have pedialyte and am making sure he gets some water. Dehydration is not too much of a concern(at the current moment) because he is not having diarrhea more than once or twice a day, if it were anymore than that or any worse, I would definitely been giving him some IV fluids. I wouldn't mind grabbing some fluids to inject under the skin from the vet while I am there.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

River Run 

Personally we use coconut water as it has an even better balance of electrolytes and minerals than pedialyte. 

I would also get some meat for a broth - wither a liver broth or bone broth. 

If it is just tummy trouble broth and coconut water is great to give while he skips a meal to soothe that tummy and if it is giardia/coccidia it will be good to have on hand while healing from that. 

Keep us posted on how he does. 

Liz


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

last night went smoothly. He slept with me half the night, waking me up to drink water from my glass(that was too cute), ended up getting antsy so I put him in his crate to sleep the rest of the night. 

This morning he has more energy. Definitely not running around, but he is getting toys to play with and jumping on the couch on his own. So far, no more signs of vomiting or diarrhea.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

glad to hear he's feeling better...yay....

now you have a few items to add to your doggie medicine chest


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

it's parvo  I am treating at home with sub-Q fluids, shots, and pills. I have the vet's cell to call if he gets worse. My poor little guy. Thankfully my years working at vets will pay off. I feel better having him home with me.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

River Run - I am sorry to hear that but glad you can care for him. I would be making some liver broth and also give the coconut water for nutrients, electrolytes and such if he can't eat. It really helps. :/


Liz


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

will do liz, thanks! 

I tried to find some colloidal silver, but there is nothing local to me. If I got it shipped it would take 3-5 days  I am definitely going to go ahead and order some anyway to keep on hand, but I hate that I couldn't find any local, they only sell it online.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

and you know the gal at the rescue that brought him to me actually pulled the 'I told you so' card on me because they said I should have given him a parvo shot. I have seen plenty of pups get parvo that have already been vaccinated. Not to mention his sister is completely fine and she has been around him up until he started showing symptoms 3 days ago. She is still healthy as a horse. (although we are taking precautions with her to make sure nothing else happens)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck I hope he will be ok. At least you have experience to help you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am sorry to hear this....but i've got faith....

please keep us posted.

yes. order the CS.....even if it takes 3-5 days, if you can't get it overnighted.....you'll have it to help the pup....


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you everyone! He is already starting to eat and drink again! Still a bit lethargic, but definitely better than be was this morning! 
I think I may know where the virus came from, I had a guy out here giving me a quote on getting some work done in the yard on monday and he was telling me about his great dane pups. I bet he tracked it in. Within three days of that guy being here, my pup got sick. The time frame fits and it's the only thing I can think of. I have been no where dog related and neither has my pup.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to read the little guy has parvo! But it sounds like he is in good hands with you. I hope he makes a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm glad he's feeling better......please keep us updated.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

He is still slowly getting better! I have not had to give him any more fluids since that first round thankfully, and he is eating( small amounts) and drinking on his own. He was also up digging in the yard this morning when I took him out.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor little guy, but it sure sounds like he's in the best hands possible. Good luck, I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

just an update, he is back to normal. Still sleeps a tad more than he use to(which I am not complaining, this pup has endless energy) and is now refusing to eat anything but red meat..ugh, picky little booger. Because of that, we are keeping up his meds for diarrhea and vomiting, but we have backed off the shots and he hasn't had fluids since the first day. Amazing, this little pup; he really surprised me!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you get a Dalmation puppy?! I missed that posting! Pics? Puppies are so exciting!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am glad he is doing better River Run. Has he been vaccinated for anything? 

Liz


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

excellent news


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Here's to a swift & complete recovery! :thumb:


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

So relieved to see this! And nope it wouldn't surprise me that someone brought it into your yard on their feet. Just glad it looks like he is on the mend.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks everyone! I am soo excited that he made such an amazingly quick recovery! 

Liz, no he has never been vaccinated for anything. I know everyone believes in different methods, but I don't take my pups anywhere around other dogs when they are really young so I don't vaccinate. If we were more active and traveled more, I probably would give them a shot or two, but I haven't vaccinated my dogs in years...so far, we have been completely illness free. He isn't the first pup I have had unvaccinated either, surprisingly all my other animals grew up with me working at vets and never caught a thing...go figure that the one I get after getting out of the vet world ends up with a deadly virus.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

River Run - I was not asking to bash as I don't vaccinate either and haven't for almost ten years now.  I was wondering because it seems true that the unvaccinated puppies recover more easily from parvo if they do get it. The people I have helped whose vaccinated pups got parvo had a horrid time treating it. I am glad you didn't vaccinate and I am doubly glad he is bouncing back so well. It now makes sense. That your wonderful care of him is doing wonders. 

How is he today. 

Liz


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

very interesting to hear Liz! I am not surprised, there is definitely a very significant difference between the animals we own that were vaccinated in the past and the ones that never have been. 
My little pup is doing great today, completely 100% back to normal with more energy than he had before he got sick! 

Felix, sorry I missed your question earlier! Nope, it's not a Dal pup(that's going to be a few years down the road), this is my little cattle dog pup.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

RiverRun said:


> very interesting to hear Liz! I am not surprised, there is definitely a very significant difference between the animals we own that were vaccinated in the past and the ones that never have been.
> My little pup is doing great today, completely 100% back to normal with more energy than he had before he got sick!
> 
> Felix, sorry I missed your question earlier! Nope, it's not a Dal pup(that's going to be a few years down the road), this is my little cattle dog pup.


AWE! I didn't know that you had a cattle dog puppy! I love those guys, so precious!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so glad he is better. None of my own has gotten parvo since we stopped vaccinating but hte one puppy who was vacc free and got parvo was over it in 3-4 days and the vaccinated puppies who got parvo were sick 10-14 to the point of syringing liquids orally and by enema to keep them hydrated. People don't understand when I tell them parvo is not that scary with a well balanced and strong immune system.  

Liz


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Felix said:


> AWE! I didn't know that you had a cattle dog puppy! I love those guys, so precious!


posted some recent photos of him from tonight in the pics section for ya!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Liz said:


> I am so glad he is better. None of my own has gotten parvo since we stopped vaccinating but hte one puppy who was vacc free and got parvo was over it in 3-4 days and the vaccinated puppies who got parvo were sick 10-14 to the point of syringing liquids orally and by enema to keep them hydrated. People don't understand when I tell them parvo is not that scary with a well balanced and strong immune system.
> 
> Liz


that is amazing! This is the first pup of my own that has gone through parvo, I am use to clients' having them hooked up to IVs and on their death beds in the clinics for days. I really was absolutely stunned that within 8 hours of giving him fluids, he was already eating and wanting to play. Saturday afternoon when I took him to the vet he couldn't move, wouldn't keep anything down...that night he was trotting around the yard. Keeping that immune system strong is soooooo important. I wish more people could realize that.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you go back and tell the shelter worker..............I told you so 

Really glad he is doing so much better very impressive.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Did you go back and tell the shelter worker..............I told you so
> 
> Really glad he is doing so much better very impressive.


very tempted  it's past the 'agreed' upon date for his neuter, so I am keeping my mouth shut, haha. Lord knows I wouldn't take him back to the vet this quickly anyway!


----------

